# Siemens Step 7



## rabit (24. März 2010)

Hi Com unity,
Gibt es eine Studentware oder Schülerversion von Siemens Step 7 was auf Vista oder Win 7 läuft?
Und wenn Ja wo kann man es beziehen?
Optimal wäre es wenn man noch Deltalogic Sotware auch auf Freeware bekommen könnte.
Danke für jeden Tip!


----------



## v3rtex (24. März 2010)

Die Studentenversionen bekommst du entweder von Schulen/Unis (in meinem Fall Berufsschule) oder bei Siemens direkt.

Nachteil dieser Schüler/Studenversionen ist, dass diese auf Zeit (bei meiner 1 Jahr) beschränkt ist.


Jedoch würde ich jedem davon abraten, Step7 auf einem System zu installieren, das man privat nutzt und die nächsten Monate nicht neu einrichten will. 
(Hab da schon viele Erfahrungen gemacht )
Deine Frage mit Windows Vista / 7 kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten.


----------



## rabit (24. März 2010)

THX.
Läuft deine Version auf XP?


----------



## v3rtex (25. März 2010)

Ja, auf XP laufen sämtliche die Step7 Versionen ohne Probleme.


----------



## christkies (2. Mai 2010)

Ich würde dir empfehlen Step 7 in einer VMware zu nutzen. Ich habe beruflich mit Siemenssoftware zu tun und man kann sich beim "rumprobieren" einiges zerschiessen....


----------



## Metagamer (4. Mai 2010)

> man kann sich beim "rumprobieren" einiges zerschiessen


 
Wie denn das? Ich hab nun auch schon ein paar Jahre mit Step 7 gearbeitet und hatte nie irgendwelche Probleme.


----------



## christkies (19. Mai 2010)

Zerschiessen ist vllt. zu hart ausgedrückt.  

Aber es ist Fakt, dass es viele Versionen von Step7 gibt. Je nach Versionierung sind diese nicht für jedes Windows freigegeben und somit ist das Verhalten nicht getestet. 

Desweiteren gibt es teils auch Probleme mit Software von anderen Anbietern auf dem gleichen System. Aber das kann auch unabhängig von Step7 passieren - wenn ich so an Norton SW denke


----------



## Bull56 (19. Mai 2010)

simens step 7 ist ein fall für sich... simenssoftware generell finde ich ist schon fast ein virus... (daher auch bitte keine virenscanner mitinstallieren!!!)

an sich solltest du zusehen, dass du eine vollversion von simatic step 7 bekommst denn die hat bisher bei mir noch keine größeren probleme hinterlassen 

kannst dir dann aber bei dem preis grad noch ne volle sps s7 mitbestellen xD

ist schon heftig was die dafür verlangen aber man kann als profi damit ja auch gut geld machen


----------



## TKing (2. Juni 2010)

Ja, wir haben es auch zum laufen bekommen, jedoch nicht versucht auf einem Win7 System sonder XP. Google mal ein bisschen und du müsstest eigentlich einige Lösungen finden.


----------

